# Group Box Buy for February- NOW CLOSED



## Monty (Feb 1, 2008)

2/22/08
All are boxed up, labeled and going to the PO tomorrow.

2/21/08
The rest of the boxes arrived yesterday. Spent the evening putting orders together. I should be finished tonight and be able to make the postage labels Friday. Then off to the post office on Saturday morning. 
As a reminder, when you get you box, *PLEASE</u>* check you order in case I missed something.
**************************************************************************
2/19/08
Received two of the boxes of boxes today. I know they were all shipped at the same time. I'll never figure out why UPS can't get all of the boxes on the delivery truck at the same time. Guess the rest will be here tomorrow. Should be able to get everything sorted and boxed for shipping by Saturday.


2/12/08
The order has been placed with Novel box. I should receive it sometime next week. Here is the final tally of orders.If you didn't get in on this buy, I'll post what is left after I fill all the orders.





******************************************************************************
2/11/08
This buy is now closed. I'll post the final orders soon.


******************************************************************************
Feb 8
Update as of noon Feb 8. Again, please check your order for accuracy and email me any discrepancies.

*****************************************************************************

Feb 6 
Here is an update on who has ordered. Please check for your name if you have ordered and make sure the order is correct. Email me if your order is wrong or I left you off.
(image deleted)
********************************************************************************* 
It's time for another Pen Box Group Buy. This is the last time at these prices. I received and email that the prices will increase February 19, 2008. I will accept orders from my web page
http://woodenwonderstx.com/FebBoxBuy.html
until 6AM central time Monday February 11. If you wish to pay by check or MO, email me your order and I'll send you a total.


----------



## ken69912001 (Feb 9, 2008)

Monty, just sent an order in for 50 boxes. Paid with PayPal.
   Thanks 
    Ken


----------



## Monty (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ken69912001_
> 
> Monty, just sent an order in for 50 boxes. Paid with PayPal.
> Thanks
> Ken


Got it.


----------



## Dan_F (Feb 10, 2008)

Monty---I placed an order, but wasn't able to get your website to respond to certain items, so I used the "contact me" button to send it in an email. I need an address to send my paypal to cover my order, as they don't have you as regestered to the email address you use for "Contact Me"

By the way, your site doesn't work very well for my Safari browser, there are words superimposed over pictures, and the pages run off the bottom of the screen, unavailable with the scroll bar. 

Dan


----------



## Dan_F (Feb 10, 2008)

Monty,

I just got the automated email error message, so just in case my email didn't get through, here is my order:


50 single cardboard boxes   $27.50

50 sleeves for above   $3.50

25 single black metal boxes   $42.25

25 sleeves for above   $1.75

1 Pkg of Burgundy pouches    $7.50

Shipping   $14.50


sub total   $97.00

Paypal fee 3.5%   $3.40

Total   $100.40


----------



## Monty (Feb 10, 2008)

Dan,
Sorry about the problems, it must be your Safari browser. No one else has had problems unless it's been a Mac. 
Anyway, PP invoice has been sent.


----------



## Dan_F (Feb 10, 2008)

Paypal sent.

Dan


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 10, 2008)

Mannie,
I just placed my order for 50 single boxes . Let me know if there is a problem . Thanks !


----------



## Dan_F (Feb 10, 2008)

I got an "invoice cancelled" email from Wooden Wonders, but no other details, don't know what that means, sent you an email too. Please reply. In the email was a link to paypal, which said my payment had been cancelled. 

Dan


----------



## avbill (Feb 10, 2008)

Monty,

Here is my order  Can you verify so I can send you a Money order. Will need your address

MONTY				
black boxes	Singles	25	 $0.55 	 $13.25 
Sleeves		        25	 $0.07 	 $1.75 
metal box		10	 $1.90 	 $19.50 
metal sleeve	Singles	10	 $0.07 	 $0.70 
ca thin				 $4.58 
ca med				 $4.58 
ca thick				 $4.58 

		Shipping 		 $9.00 

				        $57.94 

thanks  bill Daniels


----------



## Dan_F (Feb 25, 2008)

Received mine today, thanks.

Dan


----------



## Monty (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dan_F_
> 
> Received mine today, thanks.
> 
> Dan


That was fast for the PO.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 25, 2008)

Manny , I received my order in good shape today . Right on time to send out an order I had for six corncobs . Thanks loads !


----------



## ken69912001 (Feb 25, 2008)

Boxes arrived today. 
 Thanks Mannie


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 25, 2008)

Got mine today as well. Thanks!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 25, 2008)

Mannie,all arrived today as well as the CA.Thanks......


----------



## karlkuehn (Feb 26, 2008)

Got mine today too, Mannie, they look great as always!


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 26, 2008)

Received today as well.  THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## England14 (Feb 26, 2008)

Got mine today, wish I'd ordered more!  Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

